# Как выбрать матрас?



## Valenty (14 Ноя 2013)

Какой можно выбрать матрас для полной женщины у которой проблемы со спиной. Пружинный, или лучше беспружинный. Я хочу забрать к себе маму, а она у меня грузная и сильно мучается с позвоночником. Дома спит на досках


----------



## Фотиния (14 Ноя 2013)

Valenty написал(а):


> Какой можно выбрать матрас для полной женщины у которой проблемы со спиной. Пружинный, или лучше беспружинный. Я хочу забрать к себе маму, а она у меня грузная и сильно мучается с позвоночником. Дома спит на досках


 
Может, есть смысл купить ортопедический матрац двухсторонний, каждая сторона которого характеризуется своим "уровнем мягкости", тогда Ваша мама сможет выбрать, на чем ей удобнее, опираясь на свои ощущения. Но, на мой взгляд, в Вашей ситуации лучше жестче, чем мягче. Вообще качественный продукт в любом случае обеспечит равномерное распределение веса на поверхности.


----------



## LudmilaМ (15 Ноя 2013)

Я так думаю, что лучше брать матрас с пружинами, они по идее крепче должны быть чем беспружинные. Самое главное чтобы сам матрас был качественным, а то если купить нехороший, то уже неважно с пружинами он или без


----------



## Valenty (15 Ноя 2013)

Да я вот тоже больше склоняюсь к пружинным, вот только сейчас они какие-то с виду не такие, как были раньше. Я даже не знаю брать или нет, а то и деньги жаль тратить на чепуху, и матрас нужен позарез.


----------



## Gala_Il (15 Ноя 2013)

Valenty написал(а):


> Какой можно выбрать матрас для полной женщины у которой проблемы со спиной. Пружинный, или лучше беспружинный. Я хочу забрать к себе маму, а она у меня грузная и сильно мучается с позвоночником. Дома спит на досках


Лучше матрас с блоком независимых пружин. В характеристиках матрасов есть параметр: вес человека.
Спать на досках с больной спиной, оказывается, вредно. На себе также убедилась - плохо!
* 
Здесь, на форуме, можете посмотреть тему: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5424/*


----------



## Темная Лошадка (15 Ноя 2013)

Вам нужен матрас с пружинами, но именно с независимым пружинным блоком, как например у ***. Они максимум выдерживают около 140 кг если мне память не изменяет, так что проблем с весом вашей мамы быть не должно. Матрасы хорошие, имела опыт общения с ними)


----------



## Valenty (15 Ноя 2013)

А что такое независимый пружинный блок? Я думала что есть с пружинами и без... Не думала что выбор матраса столь большая проблема.


----------



## Gala_Il (15 Ноя 2013)

Valenty написал(а):


> А что такое независимый пружинный блок? Я думала что есть с пружинами и без... Не думала что выбор матраса столь большая проблема.


Валентина, действительно, матрасы очень-очень разные. Я свой "ортопедический" (512 пружин на кв.м, с латексом и с кокосовой койрой) выбирала в инете тщательно. Хорошие матрасы могут быть очень дорогие, поэтому всегда ищем баланс цена/качество.
Не поленитесь, полистайте наш форум (ссылку я уже давала выше) и интернет. Там же и обоснования необходимости правильного выбора матраса .


----------



## Valenty (16 Ноя 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Валентина, действительно, матрасы очень-очень разные. Я свой "ортопедический" (512 пружин на кв.м, с латексом и с кокосовой койрой) выбирала в инете тщательно. Хорошие матрасы могут быть очень дорогие, поэтому всегда ищем баланс цена/качество.
> Не поленитесь, полистайте наш форум (ссылку я уже давала выше) и интернет. Там же и обоснования необходимости правильного выбора матраса .


 
Спасибо большое, просто я всегда опираюсь на мнения людей при выборе какой-либо покупки. Насчет цены полностью согласна, уже знаю, что качеству соответствует и своя цена. Так что изначально дешевые варианты и не рассматриваю))


----------

